# Easter candle



## akazoly (Mar 14, 2008)

What you think this photo is good for stock ? I need to improve something?
Thanks!

http://home.wplink.net/~zoliky/easter_candle2.jpg


----------



## craig (Mar 16, 2008)

That image is huge could you resize it?

Love & Bass


----------



## Neuner (Mar 18, 2008)

Is your lens cap on in your avatar?

I need a bigger monitor.


----------

